# D2 für (Wieder-)Einsteiger



## BOE (16. Juli 2008)

Willkommen zu meinem (Wieder-)Einsteiger Guide zu Diablo 2 (incl. LoD <- (Lord of Destruction)) 

Da sich hier bei Buffed bemerkbar gemacht hat, dass viele wieder oder neu mit Diablo 2 anfangen, hab ich mir gedacht ich mach mal so einen
kleinen Guide damit ihr euch in D2 zurechtfindet und nicht so viele Frustmomente habt.

Wenn man direkt ins Spiel kommt wird man oft vor viele Entscheidungen gestellt.

1. Allererst kommt einmal die Charakterauswahl
 Hier stehen 7 (ohne LoD 5) Helden zur Auswahl doch welchen nehmen wir? :

a) *Amazone*: Die Amazone ist die Fernkämpferin in Diablo 2 hauptsächlich greift sie 
    mit Bogen/Armbrust/(Wurf)Speer an, welche sie auch noch magisch verstärken kann.

b) *Assassine*: Sie greift beidhändig mit Klauen an und kann Feinde in gefährliche Fallen locken. 
    Weiters kann sie sich ihrer Feinde mit Schattenmagie entledigen.

c) *Totenbeschwörer*: Er läuft mit mächtigen Verbündeten herum, unter anderem Skelett-Magiern, 
    Golem und anderen wiedererweckten Kreaturen Weiters kann er Feinde mit Gift und Knochenzaubern beharken, 
    sowie mit Flüchen schwächen.

d) *Barbar*: Er heizt das Gefecht mit seinen Schreien an und stürmt selbst ins Getümmel,
    um mit Wirbelwind, Herumspringen und anderen Attacken seine Gegner zu zertrümmern.

e) *Paladin*: Er arbeitet bevorzugt mit Auren, welche ihn und seine Verbündete stärken oder 
    seine Feinde schwächen und natürlich verfügt er auch über heilige Magie.

f) *Zauberin*: Wie der Name schon sagt bekämpft sie ihre Gegner mit mächtigen Zaubern
    oder schützt sich selbst damit. Die Frost-, Feuer- und Blitzschule stehen ihr zur Verfügung.

g) *Druide*: Der Druide ,Herr der Elemente, kann starke Stürme hervorbeschwören
    und Tiere zur Unterstützung herbeirufen, sowie sich selbst in wilde Bestien verwandeln.

Ich habe mich für den Barbaren entschieden und dann gehts auch schon weiter zur nächsten Entscheidung:
"Wie soll ich skillen?"- Diese Frage soll man sich schon ziemlich früh stellen, denn in D2 gibt es kein umskillen
und dementsprechend sollte man auch die Attribute verteilen.

*Stärke* -  Wird benötigt um Ausrüstung zu tragen. (Erhöht den körperlichen Schaden den man austeilt; vernachlässigbar)
*Geschicklichkeit* - Erhöht die Verteidigung, die Treffgenauigkeit, Blockchance und wird ebenfalls benötigt um Ausrüstung zu tragen.
*Vitalität* - Erhöht die maximalen HP und Ausdauer
*Energie* - Erhöht das maximale Mana (Energie kann man am Anfang ein wenig skillen, später macht es jedoch wenig Sinn, 
   da die Ausrüstung ausreichend bringt)

Weiters soll noch gesagt sein dass manche Fähigkeiten andere stärken. (Diesen Effekt nennt man Synergie)
zb.: profitiert die Gletschernadel der Zauberin von ihrer Frostblitzfähigkeit.
Desshalb hat es durchaus Sinn die Anfangsfertigkeiten auch zu skillen.

"Nun fertig mit Entscheidungen?" - Ja!, auf ins Getümmel

Also raus ins Blutmoor und rein ins Abenteuer.
Nachdem nun einige Stachelratten und Gefallenen gefallen sind (Achtung! Wortspiel) gibt es auch schon den ersten Levelaufstieg.
Sowie man nun die erste Fähigkeit hat gehts direkt in die Höhle des Bösen, die sich am Ende einer der Wege befindet.
Nun kann man auch schon sehen, dass sich der Questlog aktualisiert hat und wir hier alles ausräuchern sollen.

Gesagt - getan, und schon kommt man zum ersten *Boss*:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der wenn man Glück hat auch etwas passendes dropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Per Portal geht es dann zurück ins Lager wo wir dann von Akara für die abgeschlossene Quest einen Fertikeitspunkt bekommen.
Wenn wir nun Richtung Schatzkiste gehen spricht uns Kaschya an wir sollen doch Blutraben am Friedhof töten.
Los gehts, wieder ins Blutmoor hinaus, dem Weg entlang, unterwegs den WP (Warppoint) in der kalten Ebene geholt und ab in den Friedhof.
Unterwegs sollte man noch 1-2 lvl machen, da sonst Blutrabe etwas schwierig wird, besonders als Nahkämpfer.

Blutrabe ist von Zombimassen umringt und schießt mit Pfeilen jeder Art auf uns ein die ordentlich Schaden machen
und zum frühzeitigen Ableben sorgen wenn man nicht aufpasst und ausreichend Leben geskillt hat.

Im Friedhof gibts dann auch noch 2 Dungeons wo auch gefährliche Bosse warten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück im Lager bekommen wir von Kaschya eine nette Begleiterin, die man bei Bedarf (Schnelltaste: O) besser ausrüsten kann.

Mit dem Auftrag von Akara, Cain zu finden, ausgestattet gehts weiter durch die kalte Ebene zum Feld der Steine hin.
Dort kann man nun auch gleich den WP suchen, den wird man später brauchen.

Auch hier soll man keine Gegner auslassen, denn die EP wird man in *Tristram* brauchen.
Vielleicht findet man hier auch schon den Hinweis (das Buch), auf den 4ten Quest.

Nach dem man den WP gefunden hat gehts auch mittels Durchgang im Gebirge am Rand des Gebiets in den Dunkelwald.

Wenn man Glück hat findet man vorher noch einen EP-Schrein der die erhaltene Erfahrung um 50% erhöht.
Nochwas zu den Schreinen: Es kann immer nur ein Schreineffekt aktiv sein.
Manche Schreine füllen sich mit der Zeit (1-5 min) wieder auf, die meisten guten jedoch nicht. Desshalb sollte man
EP und Edelsteinschreine mit bedacht einsetzen, denn es bringt nichts wenn man nen EP-Schrein aktiviert hat und dann
5 min lang keine Monster tötet, sondern nur in der Stadt rumsteht.

Auch hier sollte man schnellstmöglich den WP holen sonst darf man den ganzen Weg später nocheinmal gehen.
Die Aufgabe vom Quest her ist einen bestimmten Baum zu finden, in welchem eine Schriftrolle versteckt ist.

Aber Aufgepasst, die Wächter vom Baum habens in sich, sie sind unglaublich schnell und teilen dabei auch noch guten Schaden aus.
Wenn man nun die Schriftrolle aus dem Baum hat gehts zurück ins Lager zu Akara.

Sie sagt einem nun in welcher Reihenfolge man die Steine im Steinkreis im Feld der Steine berühren soll.
Zum Glück haben wir ja den WP geholt und können uns fast direkt hinporten, auch hier ist Achtung geboten, der Wächter dieser Steine
kann am Anfang auch richtig reinhaun! 

Hat man nun Platz geschaffen, kann man die Steine berührn und direkt durch das entstandene Portal nach *Tristram*, was vielleicht
mancher aus Diablo 1 kennt. 
Hier ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Hölle los, gleich mehrere Bossmobs, sowie Champions laufen herum und wenn man nicht aufpasst
wirds zuviel auf einmal.
Hat man das geschafft und den ein oder anderen guten Gegenstand mitgenommen, sowie Cain befreit, gehts zurück ins Lager, wo er uns
von nun an (in jedem Akt) Gegenstände gratis identifiziert. Weiters bekommen wir nun von Akara ein kleines Geschenk - bei mir wars ein
Ring mit 7 Giftresistenz :/ .

---

So genug für heute, weiter gehts die nächsten Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, dass ich euch helfen konnte.

Wenn ihr Fragen habt, stellt sie!

Und eins noch: Feedback bidde^^

mfg BOE

---

Danke an EnCeLiS für die Hilfe.


----------



## AlexChico1308 (16. Juli 2008)

*HUST*

Eig ganz schön. Nur ich Überflieg es irgendwie, als dass ich das Verlangen hab alles genau zu lesen ô.o

Musst Schlüsselwörter vielleicht *dick* schreiben oder unterstreichen. Dann wird's n bissl übersichtlicher und selbst wenn man kein Bock hat, alles genau zu lesen, kann man es gut überfliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten Gutes Gelingen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BOE (16. Juli 2008)

Habs mal ein wenig bearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber bitte nicht den ganzen Beitrag von mir zitieren sonst wirds hier schnell unübersichtlich^^

mfg BOE


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe schon Guides gelesen, die über mehrere Seiten gingen, für einige habe ich gerne mal 2 Stunden reine Lesezeit gebraucht.
Keine Ahnung, wie man so einen Winz-Beitrag als "zu viel zu lesen" ansehen kann. o.O


----------



## BOE (16. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Guides gelesen, die über mehrere Seiten gingen, für einige habe ich gerne mal 2 Stunden reine Lesezeit gebraucht.
> Keine Ahnung, wie man so einen *Winz-Beitrag* als "zu viel zu lesen" ansehen kann. o.O


Er wächst ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (16. Juli 2008)

BOE schrieb:


> *Stärke* - Erhöht den körperlichen Schaden den man austeilt und wird benötigt um Ausrüstung zu tragen.
> *Geschicklichkeit* - Erhöht die Verteidigung, die Treffgenauigkeit und wird ebenfalls benötigt um Ausrüstung zu tragen.
> *Vitalität* - Erhöht die maximalen HP und Ausdauer
> *Energie* - Erhöht das maximale Mana



Würde noch dazu schreiben, das

- man nur so viel Stärke skillen sollte damit man die angestrebe Ausrüstung tragen kann da sich der Schaden zu gering steigert

- Geschicklichkeit auch die Blockchance erhöht, was bei einigen Klassen sehr wichtig ist (Hammerdin z. B.) (nur LoD)

- Energie eigentlich nicht wirklich einer stattet, da man später genug mana aus dem equipt holt

P.S. 
30 Punkte mehr in Geschick oder Stärke ist kein wirklicher Beinbruch solange man kein perfektionist ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamanion (16. Juli 2008)

Würd sogar gern nen D1 Einsteigguide basteln.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dantox (16. Juli 2008)

hab ne Frage.
ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben dass es in diablo 2 so ne art auktionshaus gibt. stimmt das? und wenn ja wo und wie?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Juli 2008)

Gibt es nicht.


----------



## Zatrisha (16. Juli 2008)

Dantox schrieb:


> hab ne Frage.
> ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben dass es in diablo 2 so ne art auktionshaus gibt. stimmt das? und wenn ja wo und wie?
> Danke im Voraus



Es gibt nur Tradechannel im Chat.


----------



## BOE (16. Juli 2008)

@EnCeLiS Ich habs mal dazugeschrieben und dich am Ende erwähnt.

Aber ich muss noch dazusagen, dass dieser Guide eher für Anfänger sein soll, und dieses sich ja wenig mit Maxblock usw beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg BOE


----------



## EnCeLiS (17. Juli 2008)

BOE schrieb:


> @EnCeLiS Ich habs mal dazugeschrieben und dich am Ende erwähnt.
> 
> Aber ich muss noch dazusagen, dass dieser Guide eher für Anfänger sein soll, und dieses sich ja wenig mit Maxblock usw beschäftigen
> 
> ...



Ja, das is ja klar aber wenn schon denn schon, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Guides gelesen, die über mehrere Seiten gingen, für einige habe ich gerne mal 2 Stunden reine Lesezeit gebraucht.
> Keine Ahnung, wie man so einen Winz-Beitrag als "zu viel zu lesen" ansehen kann. o.O



/sign

wer zu faul ist n bissel Text zu lesen, der braucht sich nachher nicht zu beschweren wenn er irgendwas verskillt hat etc.

@TE: Respekt, für die Lesefaulen Neueinsteiger gar nicht verkehrt dein Guide. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

